# Paint Creek Crappie



## brownsmustard (Dec 15, 2011)

Went to P.C. yesterday. Caught a couple crappie by the beach. Used nightcrawlers but I should have used minnows. Whats everyone catching crappie with?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Minnows and Wax worms if your using live bait. 
Tube baits, swimbaits, grubs, small in-line spinnerbaits, small crankbaits, etc. if your using lures. 

I was at rocky fork lake Saturday and watched two guys catch 50+ crappie in two hours. They were using two tube baits spread about a foot apart under a slip float. Seemed like every minute they had one in the boat.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

Fished Paint Creek spillway for the first time in years on Saturday. Fishing was very slow. Very crowded with people though, reminded me of why I stopped fishing there in the first place. Weather wise, it was a great day to be out.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Any idea of the water temps? Are the levels up enough now to put a boat in easier?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

jeepguyjames said:


> Any idea of the water temps? Are the levels up enough now to put a boat in easier?


I was told by a local bait store that they aren't going to fill the lake back up until the first week of April. Hopefully by this weekend you'll be able to put the boat in without having to drive down the lake bed a 100 yards.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

SeanStone said:


> I was told by a local bait store that they aren't going to fill the lake back up until the first week of April. Hopefully by this weekend you'll be able to put the boat in without having to drive down the lake bed a 100 yards.


Thanks......are the ramps usually usable at winter pool?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

jeepguyjames said:


> Thanks......are the ramps usually usable at winter pool?


Not unless you have a 4 wheel drive truck and are really brave/confident. It can be done and I have seen boats out there when the waters low, but these guys are literally driving 50 plus yards off of the concrete boat ramps into the lake bed to put boats in the water. I wouldn't recommend it, but then again I have heard stories of several 2 pound crappies coming out of there this spring. Needless to say they aren't in there now. 

Unless there is a secret spot that I don't know about that is easier to launch a boat, I wouldn't dare to do it.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

SeanStone said:


> Not unless you have a 4 wheel drive truck and are really brave/confident. It can be done and I have seen boats out there when the waters low, but these guys are literally driving 50 plus yards off of the concrete boat ramps into the lake bed to put boats in the water. I wouldn't recommend it, but then again I have heard stories of several 2 pound crappies coming out of there this spring. Needless to say they aren't in there now.
> 
> Unless there is a secret spot that I don't know about that is easier to launch a boat, I wouldn't dare to do it.


Perfect thanks for the info


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Havent been to paint this year but why is the lake down so much. From what is being said it is well below winter pool. I have fished paint for 25 years and put in many times each year in winter pool. Yes there is good fishing in paint for some big crappies. My best day ever 126 10" and plus in one spot way up paint creek. Call it fantasy rock. This was way before limit was in place. Been to that spot 100 times since and never happened again. I fish slider grubs on a 1/8 or a 1/16 orange jig head. always orange jig head. My buddy has been up 3 times in last 2 weeks and has been doing well. Good luck. Fish back side of first island at plum run and bank across from it rock wall. fish bank and points across lake from campground boat ramp , run up paint creek when you make the hard right bend (old bidge embutments) fish there and up creek till you come to the big rock. Best of luck.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Good luck running up the creek of Paint with a engine at winter pool, did you have rock and mud teeth on the prop?


----------



## Fishing Nut (Oct 17, 2009)

You can put in at paint creek during winter pool at the boat ramp behind Coles bait shop without leaving the ramp, we have fished several times during winter this year and have never had to leave the concrete to get the boat in the water.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Fishing Nut said:


> You can put in at paint creek during winter pool at the boat ramp behind Coles bait shop without leaving the ramp, we have fished several times during winter this year and have never had to leave the concrete to get the boat in the water.


This its the
Ramp near the dam correct?......thanks for the info


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

No problem going up creek. just run channel and know where and what youare doing and it will pay off big time.


----------



## Fishing Nut (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes jeepguy it is the ramp beside the dam, if you go there make sure that you keep your trailer to the drivers side of the ramp as you are backing down or you will hit the sand bar.


----------

